# 150W Mercury Short-Arc Xenonics XN-01 Mod



## A_L_R_O_M (Feb 16, 2017)

*150W-290W Mercury Short-Arc Xenonics XN-01 Mod*

I'm proud to show my searchlight build!!
It's 200W 0.9 mercury burner inside, driven at 150W
Custom machined adapter, burner glued with cement(alebastr)
Using 150 C/00 ballast with 25kV ignition voltage.
Mosfet switch used to isolate negative wire, just to be sure that there is no current flow ( parasitic or whatever)
DC to DC converter, from 12V DC to 400V DC(actually 20kHZ 400V AC rectified with 1000V UF diode and 1000uF 400V cap)
Small dc to dc converter from 12 to 6V used to power up the optocoupler on the ballast, with the 1.2 kOm resistor.
https://postimg.org/image/y9sxosacx/
https://postimg.org/image/pqp9uve5l/
https://postimg.org/image/y2ltzgdbp/
https://postimg.org/image/3y8ytt617/
https://postimg.org/image/nk2sjlkkd/
https://postimg.org/image/vpmts22u7/
https://postimg.org/image/fl
https://postimg.org/image/abe6zb0sl/
https://postimg.org/image/4qbmt0a8b/
https://postimg.org/image/q9bsz2vhr/
https://postimg.org/image/f2wj4b4u9/
https://postimg.org/image/dj3yrt4i9/


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Feb 16, 2017)

beamshots will be later, i'm charging li-po ( will not use them in the future)
And it's still day in my country )
Will make an video about...


----------



## PolarLi (Feb 16, 2017)

That is a fantastic fit in that host! Almost like it was made for this. 
I have actually tried running a UHP ballast on the exact same DC-AC inverter, with a rectifier and cap. But I didn't like it too much, because the lack of voltage regulation. 
But it did work, and it's definitely a very compact and cheap solution for driving UHP ballasts from a low voltage source.

Not sure if you noticed that I asked you in my thread about how big the reflector is in this light?


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Feb 16, 2017)

PolarLi said:


> That is a fantastic fit in that host! Almost like it was made for this.
> I have actually tried running a UHP ballast on the exact same DC-AC inverter, with a rectifier and cap. But I didn't like it too much, because the lack of voltage regulation.
> But it did work, and it's definitely a very compact and cheap solution for driving UHP ballasts from a low voltage source.
> 
> Not sure if you noticed that I asked you in my thread about how big the reflector is in this light?


Glad to see you here!!!!
The reflector is exactly 10 cm electroformed parabolic mirror!, just measured!
I'm uploading video to youtube....


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Feb 16, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNjiR0Z5UWU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PolarLi (Feb 16, 2017)

That's a great beam, and again, a really nice host.


----------



## eyesonfire (Feb 19, 2017)

Here is my 70 watt mod..

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Pictures-of-Modded-Nighthunter-one-amp-VSS-3A


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Feb 19, 2017)

eyesonfire said:


> Here is my 70 watt mod..
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Pictures-of-Modded-Nighthunter-one-amp-VSS-3A


Yeah, i saw your mod.
And actually you was one of the reasons i started to collect Xenonics Nighthunter.
Now i have 3 of them, NH 2( repaired), NH one(repaired), and NH XN-01 ( almost the same host, but modified).
And i want to buy more and modify with 330W mercury burner , or NH 2 with the 120W.
I will upload my new video to compare it with the standart Ushio 75 Xe beam.


----------



## eyesonfire (Feb 20, 2017)

A_L_R_O_M said:


> Yeah, i saw your mod.
> And actually you was one of the reasons i started to collect Xenonics Nighthunter.
> Now i have 3 of them, NH 2( repaired), NH one(repaired), and NH XN-01 ( almost the same host, but modified).
> And i want to buy more and modify with 330W mercury burner , or NH 2 with the 120W.
> I will upload my new video to compare it with the standart Ushio 75 Xe beam.



They make a awsome host right? I have another waiting for an idea. Might try something similar to you this time..
Nice project.


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Feb 22, 2017)

There is a comparison between mercury and xenon + LED XPL HI in convoy L2 properly focused, DTP and 6.5 A
https://youtu.be/OMwjOz5yhKk?t=6m18s


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow. Super clean!!


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Mar 29, 2017)

New version!
Huge upgrade to the power supply!
Now using tantalum-silver-palladium capacitors USSR military grade, since all other *rap is not working, due to high frequency switching i need ESR as low as possible and also high temperature tolerance.
Added little fan to cool down components.
Battery = LiFePO4 20AH 14.4 V (i'm charging it only up to 13.6 V)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfdkUP8P5G0
Pictures later, tired as hell!


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Apr 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tOKeia8hFQ


----------



## PolarLi (May 1, 2017)

Great news that you got it to work at full power, and nice singing by the way


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (May 23, 2017)

Thank you!!
I was actually "mentallly" ill..., building searchlights helps me to stay in good mood.
I added voltmeter, customized and installed to the case.
LArge battery case 20AH LIFEPO4; 3 mm aluminum plates tig welded.
Got some 200W+ ballasts will try to build another, since i got add. xn-01 case with already installed bulb/socket.


----------



## A_L_R_O_M (Aug 14, 2017)

NOW 250W+
290 with non-original burner
250 with P-VIP 180 0.8

4S LIFEPO4 instead of 3s
New video 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2-DyJHHUy4


----------

